# Hi From Northern Utah!



## tnbmoore (Jul 2, 2009)

We've been lurkers here for awhile and finally thought it was time to introduce ourselves.

We got our new 2005 23rs Outback just before Father's Day. We've only taken it out once so far, but we have a big trip to Yellowstone coming up. We are so excited as this is our first real RV and we love it!

This site is so jam-packed with good information - one of the most valuable we've found.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats & Welcome aboard!


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

tnbmoore said:


> We've been lurkers here for awhile and finally thought it was time to introduce ourselves.
> 
> We got our new 2005 23rs Outback just before Father's Day. We've only taken it out once so far, but we have a big trip to Yellowstone coming up. We are so excited as this is our first real RV and we love it!
> 
> This site is so jam-packed with good information - one of the most valuable we've found.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!! Glad to have you on board!!







TTFN
Ember


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome!







You have 2 VERY cute furry kids!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to a terrific site. Post often and happy camping


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes it is easy to 'lurk' and we are glad you are joining us! Welcome to a great site!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats and Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!








Enjoy your trip to Yellowstone. The 23RS is a good choice.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the group. Be safe and camp on.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome tnbmoore to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome, Welcome and Welcome!
Have fun and camp safe!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------

